# Quadplex ran in PVC underground to garage



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Have a lawyer who had someone wire his new garage. I went to look at finishing it and getting a final inspection. Work was clean but a few violations. It's fed with quadplex in pvc underground. I read a thread at MH where the consensus was it was not code compliant. He mentioned his buddy works for poco in another county....:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It all depends on how it's marked. Assuming it's stuff that was poached from the Poco, it's highly unlikely to have any kind of marking or listing and wouldn't be suitable for an NEC installation.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I answered the question already.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I answered the question already.


Man, you got dis'ed. :laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Bulldog1 said:


> Have a lawyer who had someone wire his new garage. I went to look at finishing it and getting a final inspection. Work was clean but a few violations. It's fed with quadplex in pvc underground. I read a thread at MH where the consensus was it was not code compliant. He mentioned his buddy works for poco in another county....:whistling2:


 I M O, Quadplex is a cable used in free air only.

Most Poco employees are not licensed electricians.

But! Again, I M O, most lawyers are cheapskates!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Man, you got dis'ed. :laughing:


It's ok, I realize my input is meaningless now.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I M O, Quadplex is a cable used in free air only.


The cable he is likely referring to is a direct burial service entrance and feeder cable that is available in triplex and quadplex configurations.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The cable he is likely referring to is a direct burial service entrance and feeder cable that is available in triplex and quadplex configurations.


 Possibly, but what we know here as Quadplex, is for free air only.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Trade slang doesn't mean anything. What is the marking on the wire?


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I use triplex URD that has a USE-2 Sunlight resistant rating no complaints.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

USE-2 is only rated for outdoor use. Bet it also had a RHW-2 rating on it also.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

If you are talking overhead quadplex then the violation would be bare AL neutral cannot be run underground










And if you are talking about direct burry quadplex then I believe it is a violation to bring those conductors into a dwelling because of the (lack of) flame test rating on the insulation


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Both those pics are triplex, not quad. I'm not saying,....I'm just saying.


----------



## mark35 (Mar 24, 2009)

Bulldog, I actually started a thread on MH on this cable, perhaps it was one of the threads you read. There wasn't a unanimous agreement on using this cable indoors, if I remember correctly. I just looked at the spool again and it says quad **** on it and along with "USE-2" it has an XLP marking on the insulation. All conductors are insulated.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

There's no agreement needed on this. If it's only marked USE you can't bring it indoors. If it's dual marked you can.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lets get clear on a few things. If this is a bare aluminum ground then I say definitely no. If it is marked as dual rated as others have said. USE-2 RHW etc. Then it is allowed. The problem with the poco wire is it doesn't have a vertcal flame rating and cannot enter the building. If it terminates outside then I would say you are good.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I use a quadplex aluminum "mobile home feeder" all the time. It is rated. It is dirt cheap and handy as hell.:thumbsup:


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

No definitive answer can be given without the actual cable rating of the cable used.....everything said is speculative at best without the actual rating...


----------

